# What are YOUR hobbies?



## ErikH

My big 3 are photography, cars, guns, and music... Just recently got into photography, and now I'm trying to get into DJing/beat making.

As far as photography, you can see some of my pics at Flickr: Erik_H's Photostream

And here's the foundation of my favorite hobby, cars... My 1999 Mustang GT (Ported and polished intake plenum and throttle body, cold air intake, off road x pipe, flowmaster 40s, SCT Xcal 2 tuner... Around 310hp maybe) and my 2006 Chrysler 300C (Stock but the damn thing is as fast as my Mustang, so I guess it's just a strong factory model... 5.7L w/ 340hp 390tq). Just bought the 300C a month or two ago, then I go hurt my back and find out I can't get the job that I bought the car for (insurance sales) lol... Ah well!



What are your hobbies?


----------



## buzhunter

My hobbies are basically raising kids, learning about dogs, watching the STL Blues screw it up year after year, and sometimes a little fishing. Boring life and it's just how I like it. lol


----------



## bahamutt99

There are hobbies other than the dogs?

...

Heh. My biggest hobby is the dogs. Dog shows. Training dogs. Playing with dogs. Talkin' dogs. So on and so forth.

Other than that, I like to play some video games just a bit. When we got broke, that kinda halted the growth of our collection. But thankfully, I've still got a mess of old-school stuff laying around. So if I want to go throw down on some Mega Man or Sonic the Hedgehog or even Yars Revenge, I can. LOL

And I like photography, too. I'm working with a point and shoot camera, so that kinda limits what I can do. But the guys have accused me of documenting life. "We're going to the car wash? Hold on, let me get my camera!"

I really like camping and swimming, being outdoors, fishing sometimes. (I like to bait the hook and throw the line in the water. If I pull something out, the husband can deal with it past that.) I think one reason I like those kinds of activities is because they're dog-friendly, so that ties into my first hobby.


----------



## sw_df27

taking pics and scrap booking,shopping when I actually had money a few yrs ago lol, dogs, I like to cook sometimes you know make new things, I love watching movies I always have to rent new ones when they come out I don't know if that's a hobby or not!


----------



## litter mates

did you get your intake honed??? my old company Extrude Hone does alot of mustang intake and manifolds.


----------



## Deuce408

I like Working out, doing Mixed martial Arts, watching movies, draw, Cook new things, Take my Pitty for Bike Rides :woof: and smokin Marry Jane :thumbsup:


----------



## OldFortKennels

Basically the dogs are our "Hobby" but aside from this I ride bikes and train.


----------



## MY MIKADO

I love to work with my dogs. Photography is a big one. Reading I love mysteries watching old movies I have about 150 of from the 1940's and 50's. I love to read about raising and breeding goats and chickens. I have both.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

ummm ive been playing guitar since i was 10...and xbox 360 lol


----------



## PullDawgPits

Hmmm, dogs are our hobby. lol

Horses are my work. I run a 22 stall boarding facility, teach hunter/jumpers and judge shows. Used to trail ride for fun but now every weekend is spent at dog shows or horse shows.:hammer:

Stephanie


----------



## NesOne

Tropical Fish, Nitro RC Monster trucks, target practice (handgun).


----------



## Passenger

Wrenching on fast cars, driving fast Cars (and slow cars! lol), my dogs, and photography/art are my big 3.

Heres my current headache. Also a little (crappy) photography display. Stepping up to a dSLR in the near future I hope.

'95 Mustang GT. Has underdrive pulleys, o/r H-pipe, Dynomax mufflers, 190lph fuel pump, Zoom HP-1 clutch, 3.73 gears, Tremec 3550 swap, and a 150 dry shot. Current best is [email protected] in 4500ft DA. My goal is low [email protected] or better on a stock block. I'll be placing an order with a little company called Pony Down, soon


----------



## Deuce408

Thats a Nice 5.0 you have there Passenger :cheers: I have a 1998 4.6, Blown.. (Vortech)


----------



## Passenger

Thanks. What color is your '98? I assume since its blown, its PI swapped as well?


----------



## hell no they wont go

well lately there are a few words i have no i dea what the meanings of them are here is a list

#1 personal time
#2 free time
#3 relaxing
#4 chilling
#5 time off
#6 peace and quiet
#7 breaks
#8 fun
and yes one of them would be hobby.

seriously i am lucky right now to get the chance and sit here on the computer. but when i do have time i like to go horse back riding, and hang out with my friends i like to go fishing and crabbing well almost anything out doors will make me happy plus its also a natural instinct for a girl to enjoy a good shopping trip but im i dont have time right now and im surprised my whole head isnt gray yet!


----------



## Deuce408

Passenger said:


> Thanks. What color is your '98? I assume since its blown, its PI swapped as well?


Yeah I did the PI swap before I even decided to Blow it..  The car is Black with Black ang Grey interrior. I kept the same seats but I had them wrapped in black and red leather :cheers:


----------



## Passenger

Thats cool. I've got 02 GT black leather front and back seats, as well as shifter boot and shifter knob in mine. The original leather seats were cracked something awful.


----------



## danleys gracie

my hobbies are training brazilian jiu jitsu, mixing/dj, and of course anything that has to do with my dogs. thats about it


----------



## 0ni

im kinda all around my hobbies are my animals,video games, cg art and all ,going out, animes  i just love this stuff


----------



## MetalGirl30

Lets see...my hobbies are chasing kids all day, taking care of my dogs,,,beating up some bad neighbors, throwing wild parties,, streaking drunk down the road....lol! No j/k

My hobbies are my dogs, writing horror fiction stories, my fish tanks, and fishing on my playstation (since I do not have time to do the real thing anymore), and hunting during deer season (when I get the chance)!


----------



## jakesmom

wow hobbies?...well the only thing i do is spend time with my dog..my boyfriend and friends....all time i have is doing that or working..when i have time me and my b/f go to shows...


----------



## MetalGirl30

jakesmom said:


> wow hobbies?...well the only thing i do is spend time with my dog..my boyfriend and friends....all time i have is doing that or working..when i have time me and my b/f go to shows...


We go to shows when we have the time to...no one good has really come here. Boston and the lead singer of Journey are coming to the Bi-Lo center...whoopee...not a chance of me going to it though...yuck. I had to listen to my dad and his Boston album to many times growing up.
Groundzero in Spartanburg is suppose to have a suspension show coming soon...will have to go and see it of course.


----------



## jakesmom

cool yea they had a suspension show at one of the local places here...as for boston yea their gonna be at the carolina crossroads here i think like next weekend..u wont c me there haha


----------



## MetalGirl30

jakesmom said:


> cool yea they had a suspension show at one of the local places here...as for boston yea their gonna be at the carolina crossroads here i think like next weekend..u wont c me there haha


My dad keeps saying he is going to buy me a ticket...I hate it I will be out there trying to sell it to someone else...lol! Just not my cup of tea.
Seen Bleeding Through not long ago....almost got my nose broke in the mosh pit. How I ended up in the middle of it have no clue, but it was fun.
Not fun the next morning though when you wake up from your druken stupor and can fell every aching muscle in your body and you can't hear anything.


----------



## jakesmom

haha yea since im underage lol when wed travel to go to shows or w.e wed just get drunk on the way then when you get there your ready to go...but haha i try to stay away from the mosh pits! people try to hurt you! haha...i went to one not to long ago a girl jump into and had implants in her arm..lets just say they didnt last to long and what was a fun night turned n2 a hospital trip for her =(


----------



## BedlamBully

Other than dogs? okay
WakeBoarding, Fishing, hiking, Arts, Making collar/harness', VIDEO GAMES! (Power to the Gamer! lol) Movies, Photography even though I'm not super great at it. Racing cars and horses, Horseback riding.


----------



## ErikH

BedlamBully said:


> VIDEO GAMES!


rofl oh yeah, I forgot this one


----------



## ericschevy

Hmmm, woodworking and tinkering on old motors...


----------



## Marty

#1 My dogs

#2 hunting Deer, Black bear

#3 fishing

#4 photography

in that order


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad"

Present preferred hobbies: the gym, exercising my dog and learning on this forum

Present imposed hobby: wedding planning

Past and missed hobby: internet comedy (I thought I was going to be a big star!!! I'm going to see if I can get my buddy to get me the old clips.... there's probably a couple of hours worth of them at least)


----------



## Passenger

ericschevy said:


> Hmmm, woodworking and tinkering on old motors...


That is very cool! Very creative, and nicely executed. Kudos to you sir :thumbsup:


----------



## ErikH

ericschevy said:


> Hmmm, woodworking and tinkering on old motors...


Wow dude, that's awesome. Do you do any other woodworking besides motors? Lots of talent for sure. I've tried my hand at woodworking, but nothing ever comes out exactly how I wanted it to


----------



## ericschevy

Well thanks, I have a couple more.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

ericschevy said:


> Well thanks, I have a couple more.


OMG.. that well looks amazing.. nice work!!


----------



## MetalGirl30

I am also a make-up artist in my spare time...as you can see by the pic....LOL!!!

This is what happens when you fall asleep drunk at my house...my poor brother...NOT!!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870

MetalGirl30 said:


> I am also a make-up artist in my spare time...as you can see by the pic....LOL!!!
> 
> This is what happens when you fall asleep drunk at my house...my poor brother...NOT!!!


hahahahahaha lmao


----------



## MetalGirl30

pitbulllover27870 said:


> hahahahahaha lmao


You should of seen me trying to put it on him...I was just as drunk, took me about 30 minutes b/c I couldn't quit laughing.
Poor boy never moved once!!!
We were playing quarters!! My hubby rung the glass 200 times. I rung it 57 times and my brother only rung it 55 times.

(NOTE TO SELF...NEVER PLAY QUARTERS WITH HUBBY AGAIN)


----------



## ErikH

MetalGirl30 said:


> You should of seen me trying to put it on him...I was just as drunk, took me about 30 minutes b/c I couldn't quit laughing.
> Poor boy never moved once!!!
> We were playing quarters!! My hubby rung the glass 200 times. I rung it 57 times and my brother only rung it 55 times.
> 
> (NOTE TO SELF...NEVER PLAY QUARTERS WITH HUBBY AGAIN)


haha yeah when I play quarters with my girlfriend, I kick her ass 

My first time playing, it was with my girlfriend and another girl friend of ours... I was getting at least 4 in for their 1, haha that was a fun night.


----------



## MetalGirl30

GoPitbull said:


> haha yeah when I play quarters with my girlfriend, I kick her ass
> 
> My first time playing, it was with my girlfriend and another girl friend of ours... I was getting at least 4 in for their 1, haha that was a fun night.


Sounds like you and my hubby can clean house together....lol!!!
Well never mind I sure would not want to play yall 2 together.
We went through a bottle of Vodka, Tequila, and a bottle of Jagger.

Maybe we could take you 2 to go win us some monies!!!!! There has to be a QUARTERS battle somewhere!!!!


----------



## ErikH

MetalGirl30 said:


> Maybe we could take you 2 to go win us some monies!!!!! There has to be a QUARTERS battle somewhere!!!!


haha I'm down for that :thumbsup:


----------



## Turbo

I love American cars man. Mustangs cost a fortune over here. Thier good cars but not that good hardly anyone buys them. The top of the range late models go for around 90K.

My main hobbies are probably metal machining, nitro hobby cars, and locksmithing.


----------



## Turbo

Oh and ofcourse the American pick ups - Like the F series trucks and the Dodge Ram. I dont think theres ANYTHING cooler than one of those. The F250 and 350 are pretty popular but thats just about the only one. Aussie like performance utes which are basically sports sedans with a tray instead of a backseat.


----------



## ericschevy

Sorry Turbo, only bow-ties here..lol


----------



## OldFortKennels

Eric, your ridiculously good

Marty I cant wait for deer season to open, counting down the days, first year to bow hunt.

as for you quarter jumpers, check this out.
Oh and Metal Girl, someone would DIE!!

YouTube - quarter tricks


----------



## Turbo

How did I miss all those pics yesterday. Nice work ericschevy !

Hows the Tmaxx going ? I ended up buying an Inferno GT. Its a rally game 1/8 scale from Kyosho. I spend about 90% of the time re-engineering it and making parts for it and about 10% driving it hehe


----------



## ericschevy

Turbo said:


> How did I miss all those pics yesterday. Nice work ericschevy !
> 
> Hows the Tmaxx going ? I ended up buying an Inferno GT. Its a rally game 1/8 scale from Kyosho. I spend about 90% of the time re-engineering it and making parts for it and about 10% driving it hehe


LOL, I hear ya. Haven't drove it in a while, last time I did the gas line came off and I lost a whole tank of nitro. I found a machine shop that makes custom parts, If I find the link I'll post it..
They make T-max frames exactly like the real NHRA monsters..
Inferno hu? I want pics..


----------



## ErikH

Turbo said:


> I love American cars man. Mustangs cost a fortune over here. Thier good cars but not that good hardly anyone buys them. The top of the range late models go for around 90K.


Wow.. I never knew there was that much of a difference. A while back, I heard someone talking about buying an 09 Dodge Challenger to export, and he was saying he made like 30 or 40k off of it I think... I was wondering how that worked.

Looks like I need to get into exporting.


----------



## ErikH

I used to be into Nitro R/C cars, only had one though, and this was like 9 years ago... a Traxxas Nitro Rustler, I think it was called.


----------



## Turbo

Sure will eric. Im working on it right now will get some photos when I put it back together. Changing the 2 speed.

They still sell the Rustlers GoPitbull. They are an entry level truck - but theres a brushless version they are supposed to be pretty good. With the right battery they will do a genuine 70mph. I dont like the plastic chassis of the electric trucks though.

I dont know why some of the US imports cost so much its crazy. The F trucks also cost a small fortune but alot of people still buy them. For a current model dual cab 7.3L diesel brand new your looking at 100k +.

The thing with those trucks is people have to buy them because we dont have anything else like it. You either get a normal work ute, a performance ute, but if you want something big, short of a truck, the only thing is one of those American pick ups.


----------



## Beast

ericschevy said:


> Hmmm, woodworking and tinkering on old motors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's crazy AWSOME WORK !!
Click to expand...


----------



## ericschevy

Beast said:


> ericschevy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, woodworking and tinkering on old motors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's crazy AWSOME WORK !!
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you..I appreciate it..:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ericschevy

***BUMP***


----------



## BedlamBully

Hobbie Hobbie, what are those? I wake up work, go home, be a slave to the dogs, go to bed...repeat. 

haha. Okay Racing, old american muscle, trucks, 4wheeling, 4x4ing, camping, fishing, hiking, horseback riding, wakeboarding, rodeoing, 
Also
Art, music, opera, orchestra, musicals, and disney movies.


----------



## ericschevy

Oh come on, everyone has at least one..


----------



## Drftroadster

K well. Biggest hobby is drifting. IE:
Friends car at a track day








My old car at a track day








Matt when he came to chill for the day








Driving at the last event in a friends car
















And the only other hobby i have is video games mainly this terrible one


----------



## ericschevy

I've always wanted to drift. That looks like fun..


----------



## Drftroadster

Its alot of fun, way way way too expensive, close to $1000 every decent event we do.. Tires, fuel, breaking stuff, sometimes track fees, event fees, food


----------



## ericschevy

Drftroadster said:


> Its alot of fun, way way way too expensive, close to $1000 every decent event we do.. Tires, fuel, breaking stuff, sometimes track fees, event fees, food


Yeah, I can see dropping quite a bit into that activity..
What do you do to those cars as far as being able to drift? Don't you have to lighten up the rear of the car some how?


----------



## Drftroadster

ericschevy said:


> Yeah, I can see dropping quite a bit into that activity..
> What do you do to those cars as far as being able to drift? Don't you have to lighten up the rear of the car some how?


Weight over all is taken out, my DD(daily driver) is my race car,very stiff suspension setups, radical alignments. More power

My cars setup
Stipped all the sound deadening carpet, and things i dont need
Stiff suspension Mono tube racing shocks and springs
-3degrees of camber in from -2.5 in rear, lots of power, my car only has 250whp, but it weighs 1871lbs dry. Extremely sticky tires, my steering rack is modified for more steering angle( i can turn within 3 parking spaces 50degrees of stering angle), 2way Limited slip,six puck unsprung clutch, 75mm radiator, custom hydraulic handbrake. custom exhaust, the Bottom end of the motor is stock, the head has 2mm oversized valves ported polished,550cc injectors, Greddy emanage computer. rolled fenders to fit the 9inch wide wheels, i beat the front arches of the body up so i could have more suspension travel. EGT, boost, Wideband 02, engine bay temp guages, Bucket seats, NO AC...taking the power steering out( Terrible road feel with PS). all the busings are solid Delrin, So its very noisy you can hear the gear whine and clunks from the rear end locking


----------



## dan'sgrizz

i enjoy skinny skiing and going to bull fights on acid...oh i also like training grizz and fly fishing, hiking, and since im in california i partake in many of the greens we grow so plentiful here.


----------



## Crown Royal

All this talk has me reminiscing about my younger years stationed in Japan... a lot days tinkering and even more nights running from the JP (Japanese Police).


----------



## Drftroadster

Heres a video, of what it generally sounds like inside a drift car... very noisy... this is the car a friend of mine rob helped build, he lives in kyoto japan


----------



## Crown Royal

Nice vid...wife got all excited....Thanks


----------



## Drftroadster

Oh incase youve never heard a hollinger with straight cut gears, watch this... this is the tranny noise i said about, mine isnt this bad but it still whines


----------



## koonce272

I use to race quads but they almost killed my brother, so know we just free ride.

I also have this problem. No matter what, i am always thinking of cars. Im into the honda world. Not the ricer sceen, we keep it clean. But i love hondas. I enjoy being the under dog.

If anyone knows a few honda ins an outs, my brother, and myself rebuilt/built our buddies motor. he has a gt30r on a gsr(b18) well he blew that, so we tore it apart and put the good stuff in. Currenty running 9lbs making 389whp. fully gutted and will be at the track come spring.

I myself and working on swapping a k20 into a 93 hatch.

other than that, my dd is an 06ex that i should have left stock. Brother drives an 06 rsx-s w/ goodies.

i know, hondas, right.


----------



## Crown Royal

nuthin' wrong with Hondas as long as they're done right...personally I run a honda and a mazda. 1 for me and 1 for the wife...i got 'stuck' w/ the civic.


----------



## Whitepitbull

I play electric guitar,trying to be a guitar hero,watch the Bears and Bulls during fall and winter and the White Sox during spring and summer and smoke weed on weekends...I'm lying,my wife made me promise that I wouldn't smoke anymore


----------



## redog

dan'sgrizz said:


> i enjoy skinny skiing and going to bull fights on acid...oh i also like training grizz and fly fishing, hiking, and since im in california i partake in many of the greens we grow so plentiful here.


Now your talkin!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Ha ha ha ... Get down.


----------



## Khymera-B

Gamer
Car Audio Design & Install
Automotive Performance Design & Install
Anime/Manga
Custom Desktop PC Builds

I do a lot for hobbies...this list would be pretty long


----------



## ericschevy

dan'sgrizz said:


> i enjoy skinny skiing and going to bull fights on acid...oh i also like training grizz and fly fishing, hiking, and since im in california i partake in many of the greens we grow so plentiful here.


Bull fights on acid? Are you serious? Is that trippy or something?

HAHAHA


----------



## ~StangChick~

I see we have alot of car peeps up in here..lol..Seems like your leaning towards imports, it's all good. Myself I always had Mustangs since my 1st car, right now i have a 96 GT and i guess you caould call it a hobby..I have changed a few things on it because it's nothing compared to 95 or under..I changed the throttle body to a 70mm, flowmasters(which im going to be changing to Mac Pro Chambers in a month or so) Cool air intake, Cobra rims...etc...I really want a supercharger and I dont think i will be happy with the car until i do. I also enjoy going to concerts, drag races up in NH, motorcross...basically anything w/ a motor that goes fast..I'm sure theres other things I forgot so i shall return.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

only when your the bull! 
It's a a line from caddy shack I couldn't help myself.


----------



## ericschevy

Dude! That's cool as hell. It's not everyday that you come accross a woman who doesn't mind getting dirty and can share a common intrests with interests commonly found in men.. That's cool


----------



## redog

ericschevy said:


> Bull fights on acid? Are you serious? Is that trippy or something?
> 
> HAHAHA


I like to go thru airport security while scorched!


----------



## ericschevy

HAHAHA, Can't say I've ever done that. I have been to the cop shop scorched though..lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

HMMM. LOTS OF HOBBIES! well first and foremost i think is working out. i am at the gym everyday, and usually when its warmer i am running an average of 5 miles a day. too cold right now lol. next would be guns. i mean i am going to be a cop, so thats kind a given. 

my old hobbie used to be my cars... they are currenly on the back burner. my mustang (daily driver) is pretty much all cosmetic fun. painted it myself, cleared my headlights, of course upgraded wheels. blacked out tailights. im going for the two tone look, im going to be painted the roof and top half of the trunk black and get a cobra wing, i also have the louvers on my back windsheild  noone could pull it off like me lol. currently has an indash touch screen and two 12 in subs by JL audio. im going to finish the stang this year, i wanna get some matte black wheels (chrome is from highschool lol) and i wanna run 13in wide in the back and 11in in the front. right now i have 11 in the back and 10 in the front..gotta get a grill delete, and my wing.... thats about all for that rustang lol


my ACTUAL project car is my subaru wrx. tring to get this on the track with a 10sec quarter mile... upgraded tubro, real volk wheels, gettin some bride seats soon, coilovers, brembos are in the garage waiting to get put on, ark intake... i want alot of things. this too needs some different wheels, i wanna go with a better offset, and stretch my tires like a MOTHER lol... throw some slicks on that bad boy. also wanna gut the back seat and put a roll cage... thinkin green with some red bride seats and green harnesses... but yada yada yada.... here are the carros


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

heres a few more of my subi


----------



## redog

Mud drags is my release. 375 hp and set up for hole shots. 7 mpg so I made some changes so I can drive it daily. now I get 17 mpg and its still goes like a banshee in the mud. my daughter entered it in the mud drags at the lake county fair and she had no competition so we went with the changes. sorry the pics are dark but its all I have on this computer


----------



## bullybabe

I like taking pictures although I am horrible at it. I'm kinda boring actually...lol.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Sweet, my kinda crowd..lol


----------



## redog

No doubt! you fit right in here


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Hell yes!! Now were talkin about shit I know about!! I airbrush/pin stripe as a hobby/job. I also help friends with whatever!! Body work to engine swaps to interior swaps to body chops to suspension to airbags!! Hot rods to imports!! I love cars, trucks, motor cycles, hell even boats!! If it moves, I dig it! I have a Mustang that is body kitted and custom painted I did when I was 15 for my first car, it was wrecked when I bought it. I also have a 94 Cobra I am currently repainting, also need to replace the 2nd gear syncro(bitch!!). My best bud just sold his single turbo Supra, it was a monster!! We are currently working on swapping out the n/a 2J in his Lexus SC300 to the supra TT 2jzgte. Its gonna be a sweet!! I love to drag and drift, but I can get into any kind of racing. LOVE CAR SHOWS!!


----------



## chic4pits

well lets see, before my kids, being spoiled, getting my way, shopping, makeup, anything girlie..(even tho yes, i'm a huge tomboy) looking cute in my hubbies BMW M3 (with the V6 twin turbo sitting sideways -0 to 60 in UNDER 3 seconds! ) can't tell you how many tires we went thru on that car! lol.. oh, and i love love love fairies. i was wiccan for 13 yrs.(which is where the love of them come from) before coming back to christ, but my fairy fetish has hung around. oh and of course my animals, dogs, cats, fish, iguanas cows, 2 chix and a pig named Gonzo...lol..and yes, he is still a kicking! 
now, after kids, well...if i had a chance to have hobbies it'd be nice, but b/t working 8 to 5 coming home doing 3 kids home work (since the youngest is only 2 helps me a little), 4 kids baths, feeding 4 kids, going to jutisu 2x's a wk with the two oldest boys, then the 3 oldest have their jr. runners association they are in 1 wk.end a month. cheerleading pratice every afternoon for the daughter..we usually get in bed around 9 ish and i FINALLY get to relax around 9:30...and by then it's time to go to bed..lol. but if i do happen to catch free time, i like to go to the park and walk( with kolby), i love to exercise..i'm a fanatic about it, and i do however get to watch UFC, since the boys love to watch it and it helps them watch ground game in motion..so yea, that's my fun filled life!


----------



## Khymera-B

Pitbull lovers and auto/bike enthusiasts...just natural, lol.


----------



## ericschevy

I'm into clasic cars as well, Here's some pics from a show I was at not too long ago..


























































































And the biggest sleeper cab and tractor I have ever seen..


----------



## Khymera-B

I'm import heavy (knowledge wise), but I'm an engineering student I respect them all  I'm into F1 and autocross, I like a car that sticks and turns...yet my audio desire made me buy an Expedition recently, lol. Haven't done a large quality sound system in a long time.


----------



## Drftroadster

From 10/28, drove the car from the pics again cause mine was broken

State College Grill and Drift 10/28/08 - Video


----------



## pitbull learner

Hobbies...Hmmm well lets just say i love the outdoorz..
Surfing, Pig hunting, Fishing, Camping, My Baby gurl BREEZE, iv just started getting into Skateboarding....already go my first big bruise & sore hand..lol..Driving our boats & taking road trips with my twin sis & Breeze also hanging out with the dogs if thats a hobbie..lol..
here are a few pics well im not gona put up some hunting pics unless yous want to see some....

some pics..

































































































Sorry about all the pics kinda go carried away with posting them up..lol..


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Here are a few airbrushing thigs Ive done, they are on metal panels, flat steel. I also do pin stripping. I love what I do and paint anything from mail boxes to toilet seats and cars and go karts. If you can hold it still, I can paint it.

EDIT: Sorry if they look scratched up, I keep them all together in a big pile of like 50 and they are all clear coated so they get scratched up some.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Ericschevy, I also enjoy the classics, mine just look a little diifferent than yours. These are for "Big Daddy"(If you dont know him, dont ask)


----------



## ericschevy

HAHA, Them are cool as well, I like rat rods..


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Thats my culture right there!! I love the fiberglass cars the Ed Roth designed, including the original Bat Mobile!! I had to actually take car history on guys like Ed Roth and Kenneth Howard(von Dutch for those who dont know) during my custom paint course, car school turned me on to cars I thought Id never like.


----------



## reddoggy

I keep fish and drink like a fish!


----------



## smith family kennels

struggling musican, photography, my sons baseball team, training and playing with my dogs. 

I have been a struggling musican for years now. I am a vocalist and a gutiarist. I also play the keyboard and some bass. I write music and lyrics. 

I just got into photography Started by taking pictures of my son and dogs and grew from there. 

My son and my dogs are my life so naturally most of my time goes to them. My son loves to play baseball so I help the team out and spend alot of time at practice. My dogs love to play and run wild so we combine that and training on a daily bases. There are some amazing things you can train your dogs to do on a good day when you are both in vibe. I got one that has started doing canine freestyle and I have another I ( not thinking at the time) that I taught to open doors of all kinds( frig, back door, crates, car doors, gates) was probably not my brightest move.


----------



## Feari-Neko

take time with my siamese Skinny(she is my miniature pitbull!)
- she fetch the toys,
- she run with me with the leash outside
- she wear cool clothings with skull 
- she attacked a friend that tryed to kiss me hahaha!! (well we had to go to hospital but... still its funny that its a very small cat and a very very huge friend..)

i loved to take picture, but now its my job... its not as fun as it was before... so now i play more video games, i love to sing rock music, help friends to compose techno music, im trying to learn to dance the hardstyle shuffles... and heummm i love to draw or paint... 

but my favorite hobby (after Skinny) is to think about what can i make to look more unique ( i had all hairstyle, hair color, piercing, make-up, accessories, clothing... etc)
im getting new tatooes soon, i will get Feari-Neko in my neck ( it mean fairie-kitty in japanese) i will get many mores like very big angel wings in my back...
i think im a very exentrik person hahaha
i will show you pictures when ill be hable to!!!


ps: sorry for the bad english im french ^^


----------



## nate

lol well i am a sport bike NUT i have an 04 R1 deals gap track days 
i build mini trucks for fun my 87 s10 blazer has been in 9 mag and i need my ass kicked for the way it looks now 
but i will run anyone on here with it its a 2.8 truck (hehe was my lil 406 roler is there now)
and now i help jack young with his pro mod bike when i have time 
but most of the time i am just a dad


----------



## pcw20

My hobbies lifting, ridding stunt, hunting, party hardy, dogs


----------



## koonce272

i got a new hobby. Trying to master the port and polish. We're gettin her.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Don't really have any hobbies. I have been told I need some...hahaha


Just spend time with the kids and training the dogs...


----------



## Gixxermike

camping
hunting
fishing 
motocross
road racing motorcycles
muscle cars


----------



## rawlins98

Roxy_Nie said:


> Don't really have any hobbies. I have been told I need some...hahaha
> 
> Just spend time with the kids and training the dogs...


 LOL Sounds like me.


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

Other than my family and training dogs. I practice Martial Arts, am an avid gamer mostly FPS's Halo, Gears of War, I'm also a part time alcoholic.


----------



## NesOne

Here's one of my hobbies: It's a Sig Sauer P245


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

My hobbies right now are My dogs my school and hunting. And im teaching my self to build websites.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Lifting, Music, Dogs, Guns


----------



## razors_edge

graffiti, ps3 video games, BJJ, dogs, herbal medicine, bbqin


----------



## blurzredg4

i have too many hobbies so i will go with workin out, trucks,cars, dogs, pretty much all sports cookin drinkin, guns, 4 wheelin, ridin bulls, (yes i am country on the inside haha). im pretty much down for whatever!


----------



## razors_edge

blurzredg4 said:


> i have too many hobbies so i will go with workin out, trucks,cars, dogs, pretty much all sports cookin drinkin, guns, 4 wheelin, ridin bulls, (yes i am country on the inside haha). im pretty much down for whatever!


YEEEEEE HAAAAAAW partner....jk i was raised in the country but not in america though


----------



## blurzredg4

hA yea i was too but if you chilled with me you would never know lol...thats cool man where did you stay at?


----------



## razors_edge

i stayed back in Bosnia, grew up on the country, ridin a tractor to the store with my uncle and eating fresh eggs laid the same day, milkin cows and shiet like that....lol.....i live in houston texas now and u know houston is country.....first guy ur goin to see is goin to be wearin a belt buckle, cowboy hat, booty hugger jeans and some boots with a wife beater ridin a truck smokin Marlboro Reds and drinkin in the car


----------



## blurzredg4

haha thats for sure yea man im from a small town right outside waco but goin to north texas in denton so im up here for now....... so man youre more counrty them most here i bet haha na but thats cool youre a man of many culture lol


----------



## razors_edge

i dont act country but i got country in me.....yeah man i am a dude of many cultures.....my mom is muslim but she doesnt practice it, my dad is roman catholic.....thats one of the reason we had to come to the USA because my parents have different religions and where im from it dont go down like that.....my mom couldnt find work because we were living in a roman catholic country......my dad was a very respected Judge before the war started, now he parks cars for a living......aint that some shyttt


----------



## blurzredg4

wow man thats crazy, although crazy was it a good experience or would you have wanted things diff....man its crazy how things workout sometimes


----------



## razors_edge

it wasnt a good experience cuz i was actually in my city when it got attacked.....first they bomb the city from the hills with tanks then they go in and start shooting and blowin stuff up....me, my sister and my dad got lucky cuz he was a judge and we were able to get out within the first month when the war started but my mom was like im not leaving, this is goin to end but it didnt end and she became a heavy alcholic cuz of the war and i didnt talk to her or see her for 4 yrs, i didnt know if she was dead or alive and my dad didnt say much but we finally got in contact with her and were able to get her out.....so when we got her out to croatia, she couldnt find work cuz she was muslim so she wanted to come here and we did....been here since 95......i guess its better here because of the war but if the war never happened everything back home would have been great, we had a house in the country and a condo in the city....it was awesome...


sorry for the long story.....lol.....i just had to explain it so u would know where i come from


----------



## blurzredg4

i got you man sounds like a book man for real thats crazy....


----------



## razors_edge

no lie though man, it was rough i was old enough to understand what was going on.....my uncle shot down a chopper with an AK47 i got the newspaper to prove it too but its in my language so u would have to get a translator to understand, im go to walgreens and scan it......he still has the piece of the wing that he took from the wreckage but its back in croatia with his brother he couldnt bring it to the US....the brother thats in Croatia he Post Traumatic Stress, and when i was over there in 2003 he kept wakin up with his gun and yellin crazy shieet, his wife had to calm him down....He got shot with a sniper in his arm and it went thru n hit his lung......my uncles r crazy dudes.....i had some family members killed in Srebrenica Genocide........im post u a link if u want to check it out, its crazy


----------



## razors_edge




----------



## blurzredg4

wow man that is crazy i dont even know whta to say... what an experience


----------



## razors_edge

i was watchin somethin on youtube and it hit me hard.....before this one man got executed he was callin for his son saying " Son, come down from the hill, its ok, the serbs wont hurt you" he thought that they wernt goin to kill him but the son never came down and thats when they executed that man and who knows how many more....


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

I build plastic model aircraft and airbrush them:

Douglas A-1 Skyraider:









Boeing F-15E Strike Eagle: 









Israeli F-16 Falcon (one of the ones that helped blow up Saddam's reactor in '89:









A P-47 Razorback: 









Gabby Gabreski's P-47D (Top American ace in Europe):









I used to airbrush T-shirts as a hobby:


----------



## razors_edge

Proud Marine Dad said:


> I build plastic model aircraft and airbrush them:
> 
> Douglas A-1 Skyraider:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boeing F-15E Strike Eagle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli F-16 Falcon (one of the ones that helped blow up Saddam's reactor in '89:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A P-47 Razorback:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby Gabreski's P-47D (Top American ace in Europe):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to airbrush T-shirts as a hobby:


thats a nice hobby u got there sounds alotta fun........did u serve in the USMC or juust ur son?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

razors_edge said:


> thats a nice hobby u got there sounds alotta fun........did u serve in the USMC or juust ur son?


Just my son and of course my dad in WWII. 
I wanted to be a fighter pilot but screwed around in high school and cut class and smoked weed and basically ruined my dream. I am still an aircraft nut though as you can see. :thumbsup:


----------



## razors_edge

thats awesome man......i used to like trains when i was small but not anymore.....i need to find some better hobbies.......


----------

